# 3 weeks of eating right



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, apart from having a stomache flu for a week ( a LONG week at that) I've lost 16-17 pounds. (I feel much better now as a result of the flu "going away" though I'm not quite myself yet.

I've cut out most carbs, and all sugar.

Usually when sugar is out of the equation, things go well.

I've gone from 248 to 231.4. (Yes, the .4's count!)

I'm trying to head down to 215-220. If I hit that, and that simply means I have to keep eating right without prolonged cheating, I'll be as "buff" as ever.

That will get me back to my high school days. Wow! Can't imagine that.

I'm usually stocky anyway, so going lower than that would make me lose muscle mass.

I'm also lifting weights a little (3 times a week) and really just eating right. I'm not doing a whole lot of cardio, but I know to lose the next 11 I'll have to.

Just an update from an old thread we had about "losing weight" that I couldn't find.

As a result of losing weight, I look different, but don't really "feel" different. After the next 11, I'd imagine I'll feel a bit different too.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 18, 2007)

I am not supposed to covet my brother's weight loss.
So I am struggling right now.
I have wondered lately if maybe you got ahold of some of that bad peanut butter.
At any rate, I am glad you are rebounding.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2007)

OK, OK, OK. 

Monday is the day I sign up for the "Eat Meat Like Matt" diet. I'm starting at (roughly) the same weight and endeavor to hit the same target weight.

Thus I'm hoping that the way to remove the covetous feelings is to simply do the same.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I've lost 16-17 pounds.



Just so you know, it probably mostly water weight. 

Hydrate.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2007)

I've done this in the past - you _do_ hydrate, about 2L a day by most plans. It can't _all_ be water weight lost (can it?)


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> It can't _all_ be water weight lost (can it?)



No, but it's a lot. I wouldn't want to guess. Generally you can only lose about three pounds a week or so without get starting to get into muscle mass loss. You can't lose 17 pounds of muscle in one week either.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 19, 2007)

It just seems to me that if you're taking in a bunch of protein and working out (which are the two things that are involved in this diet) then you won't be losing muscle, you'd be maintaining at a minimum. But I'm no nutritionalist (and am predisposed to like this diet because I love steak and sausage!)

I'm sure it has got to be tough on your cholesterol, though.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 19, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> It just seems to me that if you're taking in a bunch of protein and working out (which are the two things that are involved in this diet) then you won't be losing muscle, you'd be maintaining at a minimum. But I'm no nutritionalist (and am predisposed to like this diet because I love steak and sausage!)
> 
> I'm sure it has got to be tough on your cholesterol, though.



Depends on how much protein you are taking in and how much you are working out. Fact of the matter is, one can not drop weight quickly and it be a significant or good weight loss. There are no tricks, there is no magic.

I think it's still in question whether a high protein diet will raise cholesterol levels. Again, it depends on a number of factors. How much fat does the protein consumed have in it? How many vegetables are you eating? I think it's crazy to eat protein without eating vegetables too. Dropping carbs does not mean taking vegetables out of one's diet.


----------

